# Wanted: This banana seat springer sissy bar thing...



## rfeagleye (Nov 4, 2018)

I am looking for the banana seat spring sissy bar set up from Persons like the one in the attached picture, or any parts from it. I could really use the springs if someone has them, they are about 4 inches long, and the ID of the holes on each end are 3/4 of an inch. I have the seats that attach to it, but would be interested in the whole set up with the seat if you have it in any condition. Send me a message of you have any of this you would sell. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 8, 2018)

A bump for my wanted...


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 20, 2018)

Bump to the top for the holiday weekend.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2018)

Make your own.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 20, 2018)

I thought about that, or using a motorcycle seat spring. The motorcycle springs don't have the correct ID for the sissy bar to fit through though. I thought I would see what would turn up here, maybe someone would have them.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2018)

Make your own out of an old Monark springer for a custom seat.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 21, 2018)

I like that tinker...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 6, 2019)

Still looking for these springs if anyone has something like them.


----------

